# Mit PI Rechnen



## divad140 (28. Sep 2015)

Hallo zusammen,

ich versuche gerade eine Aufgabe aus der Uni zu erledigen, bin dann auf dieses Forum gestoßen  bin absoluter Neuling, aber ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen.

in folgendem Code sind vermutlich einige Fehler, aber ich finde sie nicht. Ich will den Code mit der Konsole Kompilieren.. also mit "javac dateiname". 

Danke schonmal im Vorraus! 

import javax.swing.JOptionPane;

public class Berechnungen {
public static main(string[] args) {
javax.swing.JOptionPane.showMessageDialog("pi/2 =" + Math.PI/2);
System.out.printIn("Umsatz: 100 Euro");
}
}


----------



## Flown (28. Sep 2015)

String wird groß geschrieben also: `String`


----------



## divad140 (28. Sep 2015)

der erste error ist dann schonmal weg danke  aber leider geht es noch nicht


----------



## divad140 (28. Sep 2015)

bin schonmal weiter.. jetzt ist nur noch ein Fehler vorhanden, müsste in der letzten zeile sein.

import javax.swing.JOptionPane;
import java.lang.Math;


public class Berechnungen {
  public static void main(String[] args) {
  JOptionPane.showMessageDialog(null, "pi/2 =" + Math.PI/2);
  System.out.printIn("Umsatz: 100 Euro");
  }
}


----------



## JStein52 (28. Sep 2015)

Versuch es mal so:


```
public class Berechnungen {
public static void main(String[] args) {
javax.swing.JOptionPane.showMessageDialog(null, "pi/2 =" + Math.PI/2);
System.out.println("Umsatz: 100 Euro");
}
}
```

Und benutze eine IDE wie eclipse oder Netbeans. Die hätten dir alle Vorschläge gemacht was zu tun ist. Beim showMessageDialog musst du einen ParentFrame angeben in dem der Dialog aufgemacht werden soll oder eben null wenn es keinen gibt.
Und beim println hast du dich schlicht verschrieben !!! ein I ist was anderes als ein l


----------



## Flown (28. Sep 2015)

Es heißt auch println und nicht printIn (also print line)


----------



## divad140 (28. Sep 2015)

ahh Danke


----------



## divad140 (28. Sep 2015)

Super echt, danke Leute.

Wir sollen im ersten Semester mit dem Editor Programmieren :O und mit der Konsole arbeiten... warum auch immer


----------



## JStein52 (28. Sep 2015)

Na ja wahrscheinlich dass ihr euch nicht von Eclipse alles vorsagen lasst


----------

